# need to know soon as possible. (Transplanting, 3 week into flowering)



## JahmiN (Aug 30, 2005)

Right now i have a Nice 5ft mother, and shes in a 5gallon bucket, all i need to know would it be a downfall to transplant now to a 20gallon pot or would it effect my yeild much becuase i know roots are a main need for bigger buds.barely showing popcorn buds, dont want to hurt it ya know. but ofcourse if it would effect it  much, i wil stay with the 5gallon and see from there, better luck next year.help me out someone ,, peace


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't think it's a wise idea to transplant this late in the season.
Contrary to popular belief, you don't HAVE to have a large container.
Last year I grew a 12' plant in a 7-gal. (15" x 16") container.
It's always BEST to use a large container however.

Anyway leave it in the container it's in now.  Make sure it has enough water & nutrients (you may have to water it daily).


----------

